# Scur-rape-inits' For sale and trade items



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

$10 plus shipping Open, missing donk rims/tires and license plate decals, otherwise complete.....Sold!









$10 plus shipping.. O/C









$10 plus shipping... O/C box is rough but model is mint.... Sold!









$10 plus shipping....Chrome D's and low pro's.. Payed 16 for them...Sold!









$10 plus shipping.... Chrome and Gold D's and low pro's.. Payed 16 for them...Sold!









Two sets of Low profile tires.... $3 each... payed 4 for each









Willing to trade, or first $50 takes it all....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

first dibs ! what are you looking for in trades ! 

i want the monte , the 63 and both set of wires 1196 &1197 !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

looking for 58 imp, 53 chevy, speakers, wires, hydro's, chrome baby d's, any or all of the above...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 2 2009, 04:08 PM~13154817
> *looking for 58 imp, 53 chevy, speakers, wires, hydro's, chrome baby d's, any or all of the above...
> *


ok i got the 51's ! i cast my own resin items so i got the speakers, hyro set-ups, ! if you'll take a 51 fleet line , and a resin package i'll make healthy !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Deal man...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

OK yall I still got the GMC sonoma and the low pro tires....i'll take $15 shipped....PM me if you want it...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THANKS BRO I GOT THE PACKAGE TODAY ! 

GIVE ME A WEEK OR TWO TO GET SOME ITEMS CASTED UP FOR YOU THEN ITS IN THE MAIL ! THANKS !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

What's left homie?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know, that all this stuff sold! Thanks everyone....if I come up with more stuff I'll post up again! Thanks to all.....

Junior


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok yall, I got some more stuff for sale, or trade...I'm open to offers!!  

First things up are rims.....

$5 bucks shipped, or trade for a set of Donk Spokes and tires....









$5 bucks shipped, or trade for a set of chrome real wires, or hydro pumps...









$5 bucks shipped, or trade for a set of chrome real wires, or hydro pumps...









$5 bucks shipped, or trade for a set of chrome or gold real wires......









Only have one tire to these, all four rims are good....make offer....


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

What are the colors of flocking to choose from?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Mar 15 2009, 10:44 AM~13285179
> *What are the colors of flocking to choose from?
> *



honestly dude, it's almost easier just to show me a color and I can match it....Like this....my hearse I'm working on is Burnt Orange....if I wanted a color close enough to it.....I'd be going with this one.....which is rust brown









but my list is as follows.....
Dark Brown
Golden Brown
Rust Brown
Baby Pink
Olive Green
Yellow
White
Deep Purple
Red
Emeral Green
Raspberry Red
Hot Pink
Gold
Navy Blue
Light Blue
Purple
Black
Green
Canteloupe
Apricot
Brown
Lavender
Teal Blue
Silver Gray
Butter Cream
Cardinal Red
Sea Foam Green
Baby Blue
Charcoal Gray
Plum 
Royal Blue
Light Brown
Tan
Wine Red
Rose Pink
Gray
Off White
Nude/Flesh
Orange


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i got a harley motorcycle kit kit from testors i will trade ya for 2 sets of the flocking. let me no if your interested


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 15 2009, 11:38 AM~13285491
> *i got a harley motorcycle kit kit from testors i will trade ya for 2 sets of the flocking. let me no if your interested
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it bro, but I only build 1/25th scale....


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Thx for the list. I'll get at you either later tonight or tomorrow and order some.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Mar 15 2009, 01:50 PM~13286376
> *Thx for the list.  I'll get at you either later tonight or tomorrow and order some.
> *



Cool cool


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

White
Emeral Green
Hot Pink
Black
Charcoal Gray
Wine Red
Gray

These are the colors I want. Pm me your PayPal info and I'll send money.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Mar 15 2009, 09:21 PM~13289190
> *White
> Emeral Green
> Hot Pink
> ...


PM sent...colors are ready....


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

PayPal Sent.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Mar 16 2009, 07:17 PM~13298108
> *PayPal Sent.
> *


Damn OC you grew up right down the road from me....did you go to Madison HS?


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah I did. I graduated in '99.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

That's cool... I grew up in Painesville....Graduated from Fairport in '98...

On my way to the post office now to get out these orders....

DLO, OC, and Al....


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 17 2009, 03:05 PM~13305539
> *That's cool... I grew up in Painesville....Graduated from Fairport in '98...
> 
> On my way to the post office now to get out these orders....
> ...


Just curious but where you living at now?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Living in Illinois now....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

That flocking deal is GREAT! If you know what your doing one color could do more than two cars. I'd say normal carpeting you could get 5 or six per color. I just did one and you cant even tell any is missing. I mixed a few of the colors to get a color I wanted, and didn't waste any. The little plastic container is handy too!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Right on D.L.O Thanks Bro... Im glad you thought it was a good deal...

Still got some left for anyone that wants some....

have to go into town and pick up more containers though.....LOL


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

A BRO GOT MY PACKAGE THIS MORNIN. THANKS


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet dude, hope ya liked...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u get my PM bro?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bout puttin in the teal blue? Yeah I just read it... That's cool I can do that...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks homie!


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Got my package today Scur. Thanks!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn that was quick.... sad thing is I coulda dropped it off since I'll be headed to Geneva on Sunday night...


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 21 2009, 08:29 PM~13348121
> *Damn that was quick.... sad thing is I coulda dropped it off since I'll be headed to Geneva on Sunday night...
> *


HAHA, Now that would be service. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

No doubt right? Well hopefully I'll hit the LHS while Im there since we dont have anything over here... and I've definitely got to hit the Big Lots there too... Last time I was over there I picked up about 20 models....So hopefully more of the same this trip.... Wish it was under different circumstances, but, gotta make the best of it....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hey homie, instead of teal blue can u throw in the top friday one above?


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 21 2009, 09:51 PM~13348662
> *hey homie, instead of teal blue can u throw in the top friday one above?
> *


LOL, Ur worse than a girl.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, sounds good...
good thing I aint got this together yet HUH??? LOL


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Scur-Big Lots in Mentor had a bunch of the Donk kits and F&F kits. Also a few S-10 kits I think.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet, that's what I was looking for!!! Thanks Bro....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT for the morning Crew


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Mar 2 2009, 03:54 PM~13154748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEY SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG ON MY END ! MY RESIN IS SHIT AND WONT HARDIN UP ! SO NO PUMPS OR BATTIERS BUT YOU GET A SHIT LOAD OF SPEAKERS AND AMPS ! AND TO COVER THE LENGTH AND LACK OF THE HYDRO ITEMS I SENT AN EXTRA ITEM WITH THE 51 FLEETLINE ! 

*THANKS FOR THE TRADE SCRAP ! *


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a set of donk wheels to trade for the solid Daytons. They look ok after a detail wash. PM me your address and I'll ship 'em out this week.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 31 2009, 07:10 PM~13446656
> *I have a set of donk wheels to trade for the solid Daytons. They look ok after a detail wash. PM me your address and I'll ship 'em out this week.
> *


Cool Tonio I will pm you later tonight, or tomorrow....Dont matter what they are really... Just tryin to swap some stuff Im not using out...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 31 2009, 05:15 PM~13445801
> *HEY  SORRY  IT  TOOK  SO  LONG    ON MY  END  !  MY  RESIN  IS  SHIT  AND  WONT  HARDIN  UP  !  SO  NO  PUMPS  OR  BATTIERS  BUT    YOU  GET  A  SHIT  LOAD  OF  SPEAKERS  AND  AMPS  !  AND  TO  COVER  THE  LENGTH  AND  LACK  OF  THE  HYDRO  ITEMS  I  SENT  AN  EXTRA  ITEM  WITH THE  51  FLEETLINE !
> 
> THANKS  FOR THE  TRADE  SCRAP !
> *


Right on Dave... Hey bro it's no big deal man. I trust that by seeing your name in the good trader thread so many times that Im not too worried about you sticking me.... Appreciate the Extra though.... I'll be waiting by my door with bells on for the post woman to bring it!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT before I'm off to work....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 1 2009, 03:17 AM~13451895
> *Ok fellas Im dropping my prices.... I'll take 30 shipped for this set....
> 
> 
> ...


maybe we can work a deal homie


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Alright fellas, it's crank time... hno: I just got laid off tonight thanks to this wonderful economy we're in, :machinegun: so I'm gonna start getting strapped for cash in about 3 weeks or so. When that happens, I'll have to start with some of my collection....Hopefully deals can be made.... Until then, I'm gonna keep truckin like normal! Still got flocking for sale...PM if interested... :twak:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 2 2009, 04:42 AM~13462419
> *maybe we can work a deal homie
> *


Im down with that... :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 2 2009, 01:49 AM~13462430
> *Alright fellas, it's crank time... hno: I just got laid off tonight thanks to this wonderful economy we're in, :machinegun: so I'm gonna start getting strapped for cash in about 3 weeks or so. When that happens, I'll have to start with some of my collection....Hopefully deals can be made.... Until then, I'm gonna keep truckin like normal! Still got flocking for sale...PM if interested...  :twak:
> *


sorry to hear that you got laid off bro. everything will work out.........


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

bag the flocking, saves on shipping


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

DONT BAG IT! PART OF THE REASON I LIKE THE DEAL WAS BECAUSE YOU TOOK THE TIME TO PUT IT IN A CASE. ITS EASIER TO KEEP TRACK OF AND EASY TO STORE. NO OFFENCE BIGGPOPPA.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 2 2009, 08:30 PM~13468618
> *DONT BAG IT! PART OF THE REASON I LIKE THE DEAL WAS BECAUSE YOU TOOK THE TIME TO PUT IT IN A CASE. ITS EASIER TO KEEP TRACK OF AND EASY TO STORE. NO OFFENCE BIGGPOPPA.
> *



Thanks D. I'll keep them in the cases... Hey I'm shooting to the store today to pick up them cases, so send me that PM on your colors, and then send that money to my paypal bro..... I'll be shipping that MOFO out tomorrow or monday at the latest!....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking FOR a TRADE fellas.... Wanting to trade a 63 Impala DONK for a Buick Grand National DONK....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I got 24 colors....They were chosen at random so you get what you buy.... All individually packed in these little containers that are just a bit smaller then tic tac containers.... 24 colors, 24 cases, and one complete packing case for easy storage... Here is pics of what you get.....

$35 Shipped....


















$1 Per container...










PM Me if interested....
[/quote]


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 2 2009, 04:44 PM~13154676
> *$10 plus shipping Open, missing donk rims/tires and license plate decals, otherwise complete.....Sold!
> 
> 
> ...


still got tha sonomat n 3 spoke rims/tires?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

No, Sorry bro, they are both gone..It wont let me edit the post either....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 9 2009, 08:34 AM~13525774
> *No, Sorry bro, they are both gone..It wont let me edit the post either....
> *


its all good homie


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey anyone who's been waiting on me for stuff, just a heads up, I'll be sending out the packages today... Im awful sorry for any delays... Times are a little tight right now, but, honestly hope I've not upset anyone....

Thanks yall
Junior


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

OK yall... Packages went out today for:

DLO
Tonio
CNDYBLU
lb808
Airbrush Master

Im sorry to everyone, but it didnt get delivery conformation on anything due to the fact that this trip cost me 39 bucks....Please let me know when you get them though PLEASE!!
Sorry again for the delay everyone...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

its koo homie. uffin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I JUST GOT MY FLOCKING. I WAS WONDERING HOW BIG IT WAS, AS ARE OTHERS, I'M SURE. THE PICTURE SHOWS ITS ACTUAL SIZE, AND I THINK ITS A GOOD DEAL. THANKS AGAIN, SCUR-RAPE-INIT.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks D.... Hope it works out well for you Bro....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Still got these for sale Homies!

$30 shipped....  











or $1 per color for these.....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey bro pm me! I need some more flocking!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

ay homie!!! whats crackin on them kits. I know you gots some hiding!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 10 2009, 01:07 PM~13843068
> *ay homie!!! whats crackin on them kits. I know you gots some hiding!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






:0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah Homies I got some hiding, but I gotta get all my sh!t straight before I can offer any out. Business and work is clashing with me right now. Be about two weeks and I'll start offering more sh!t :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 14 2009, 08:44 AM~13571920
> *Still got these for sale Homies!
> 
> $30 shipped....
> ...


PM ME ON THESE!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:wave: WHATS UP BRO


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 12 2009, 12:27 PM~13862123
> *:wave: WHATS UP BRO
> *


Send me your info again bro. I got all my stuff ready to send yours out. 

Pm Me.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

thats some nice graphics man!!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

PM SENT


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Good Traders/Buyers/Sellers/Hooker-uppers

D.L.O. Styles
Ohio Chad
06150xlt
Southside groovin
AJ128
CNDYBLU66SS
MiniDreamsInc.
Tonioseven
Drnitrus  

Payment was fast as hell. Thanks Renato!

Packages went out today for Gil (Rollinoldskoo) and Renato (Drnitrus)

Conformation #'s (G= 03080660000049396923)
                          (DR. = 03080660000049396930)

Thanks Homies!


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

DAMN U WHERE'S MINE!!!! :biggrin: 

I want it overnighted too!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 14 2009, 04:49 PM~13886732
> *DAMN U WHERE'S MINE!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> I want it overnighted too!
> *


Yeah Ima head to the storage in 5.... I'll get it overnighted to you so it will be there tomorrow ..... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

BUCKS ON THE WAY TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Good Traders/Buyers/Sellers/Hooker-uppers

D.L.O. Styles
Ohio Chad
06150xlt
Southside groovin
AJ128
CNDYBLU66SS
MiniDreamsInc.
Tonioseven
RollinOldskoo
Lowridermodels 
[email protected]
Drnitrus 

Jayson, (Pink86Regal) Package went out today bro....Heres the conformation number 

03080660000049395254

Thanks Homies!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 15 2009, 11:31 AM~13895159
> *BUCKS ON THE WAY TODAY :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Bro, Im still waiting on the payment to clear... As soon, as it does I'll send it out  Thanks for payin so fast :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 15 2009, 10:44 PM~13898550
> *Thanks Bro, Im still waiting on the payment to clear... As soon, as it does I'll send it out  Thanks for payin so fast :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Down to just selling these types of sets.... No more Round containers....

$30 shipped for 24 colors, or you can get a set of all the colors for $50 Shipped....

These prices include shipping and the cost of containers.... Containers alone are 6 bucks!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Down to just selling these types of sets.... No more Round containers....

$30 shipped for 24 colors, or you can get a set of all the colors for $50 Shipped....

These prices include shipping and the cost of containers.... Containers alone are 6 bucks!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Damnit i need some cash. If you still got some soon I might grab a little from you.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Down to just selling these types of sets.... No more Round containers....

$30 shipped for 24 colors, or you can get a set of all the colors for $50 Shipped....

These prices include shipping and the cost of containers.... Containers alone are 6 bucks!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Got these up for anyone who's interested. Make for great billet grills or other uses. PM me and we'll talk :cheesy:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

ME ME ME!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Good Traders/Buyers/Sellers/Hooker-uppers

D.L.O. Styles
Ohio Chad
06150xlt
Southside groovin
AJ128
CNDYBLU66SS
MiniDreamsInc.
Tonioseven
RollinOldskoo
Lowridermodels 
Drop[email protected]
Drnitrus 
Pink86Regal
COAST2COAST
Josh 78

Alex Came through with a FAST ass payment! Confirmation number is: 
(03080730000020663189)

Josh, your package went out today too. Should be there soon bro.

408Models, Grill went out today bro. Should be there tomorrow or Thursday 

Yo Patrick, keep your eyes peeled for a little envelope with your name on it bro! :0 

Thanks Homies! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 19 2009, 08:29 PM~13935097
> *Good Traders/Buyers/Sellers/Hooker-uppers
> 
> D.L.O. Styles
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 19 2009, 12:29 PM~13935097
> *Good Traders/Buyers/Sellers/Hooker-uppers
> 
> D.L.O. Styles
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: . thx homie!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

cool, i'll keep an eye out


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Down to just selling these types of sets.... No more Round containers....

$30 shipped for 24 colors, or you can get a set of all the colors for $50 Shipped....

These prices include shipping and the cost of containers.... Containers alone are 6 bucks!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

got my pack yesterday.......gerat service and fast shipping nice stuff bro  

thanx for all junior :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I posted up in the good trader thread but I just wanted to let you know I got the stuff for the grill homie. Thanks!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+May 28 2009, 01:06 PM~14025295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem Josh. Thanks for the payment and glad stuff made it to you safely! Enjoy!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Down to just selling these types of sets.... No more Round containers....

$30 shipped for 24 colors, or you can get a set of all the colors for $50 Shipped....

These prices include shipping and the cost of containers.... Containers alone are 6 bucks!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok fellas here I have a set of flocking. All 39 of the colors. I put the set together last night, and Im offering up a trade for this set. BEST OFFER TAKES IT! So PM me an offer and we'll talk. :biggrin: REMEMBER BEST OFFER TAKES IT!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yo j pm me! We need to talk bro!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok fellas here I have a set of flocking. All 39 of the colors. I put the set together last night, and Im offering up a trade for this set. BEST OFFER TAKES IT! So PM me an offer and we'll talk. :biggrin: REMEMBER BEST OFFER TAKES IT!!!!


















Over 50 views and NOBody has an offer? :uh:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 5 2009, 03:04 PM~14104881
> *Ok fellas here I have a set of flocking. All 39 of the colors. I put the set together last night, and Im offering up a trade for this set. BEST OFFER TAKES IT! So PM me an offer and we'll talk.  :biggrin: REMEMBER BEST OFFER TAKES IT!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


trade ya a 58 impala kit, and a built lexus with nail polish flake paint job


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 5 2009, 03:53 PM~14105269
> *trade ya a 58 impala kit, and a built lexus with nail polish flake paint job
> 
> 
> ...



I DO like this Lexus! I am going to let this offer run until Sunday Night. So far Regal, you are top bid bro. :biggrin:

Is the 58 a Revell or a AMT... I have three AMTs but I dont have a 59 in either


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

This offer is Running until Sunday Night at 10!! Only have one offer right now... :biggrin: Im open to offers! PM ME!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 TTT :0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 6 2009, 10:54 PM~14114401
> *This offer is Running until Sunday Night at 10!! Only have one offer right now...  :biggrin: Im open to offers! PM ME!!!
> *


Regalistic, thanks for the sweet offer! PM sent! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 To all that are waiting on items from me, I've come up on a delay today. Been so damn busy around here workin on gettin the cottages ready for the summer, that I just lost track of time guys. I will get this stuff in the mail to you tomorrow though for sure! Even if I have to send my wife out to mail them out! 

So, Pancho, Jeff, Lonnie, Mark and Darren, your stuff will be in the mail Tomorrow.  Hopefully you guys that have delt with me before know that Im pretty on target on when I say Im going to get something out. Just been so damn busy these past three weeks that I barely have time to fart because I'd have to take a break to do it. :roflmao: :twak: Sorry back on track. 

Youcantfademe, have you received your stuff yet? 

If anyone else wants something, Let me know :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Its cool! I'm not in any rush. When i get it i will be! :roflmao: :biggrin: Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 8 2009, 04:02 PM~14127829
> *Its cool! I'm not in any rush. When i get it i will be! :roflmao:  :biggrin: Thanks for the heads up though.
> *


Ok, Packages went out today for the following people... :biggrin:

Lonnie
Mark
Darren, Hit me on yahoo bro, gotta talk about some things...
Pancho 
Jeffey ( little extra something in there for you J  )

I think that's everyone.... Please let me know when you get them...

Junior


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 9 2009, 03:14 PM~14142028
> *Ok, Packages went out today for the following people... :biggrin:
> 
> Lonnie
> ...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Down to just selling these types of sets.... No more Round containers....

$30 shipped for 24 colors, or you can get a set of all the colors for $50 Shipped....

These prices include shipping and the cost of containers.... Containers alone are 6 bucks!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yo J I got my package today, pm me! Thanx again for hookin me up!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Yo Regalistic, I sent out your Sh!t today bro. Got a conformation number here for you. 

#03080730000020663554


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 15 2009, 02:46 PM~14195599
> *Yo J I got my package today, pm me! Thanx again for hookin me up!
> *



No problem Mark.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 *This week and this week ONLY I have lost my mind and am selling the  39 color sets for only <span style=\'color:red\'>25 dollars with shipping included!!!!!!!!!!! You have until  NEXT TUESDAY  June 23rd to put in your order!!! Pm ME!! *</span> :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey junior, I have sent you several pms but no answer, I don't know what I did wrong? But anyways just letting you know your wheels are in the mail as of this morning, and I have to thank you bro for some awesome product and look forward to placing another order with you as soon as I can get some more money together. Thanx again and have a nice day! *marky mark*


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 16 2009, 02:43 PM~14207016
> *Hey junior, I have sent you several pms but no answer, I don't know what I did wrong? But anyways just letting you know your wheels are in the mail as of this morning, and I have to thank you bro for some awesome product and look forward to placing another order with you as soon as I can get some more money together. Thanx again and have a nice day! *marky mark*
> *



You aint done nothing wrong bro. Trust me. I just been busy and dont really have time to reply to all the pms... I do apologise if it seems I've blown you off, but I havent tried to. :cheesy: Thanks for sending them wheels out. Cant wait to put them on the dually... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey j when you get time put me down for 2 of them color set ups, and pm me!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Two sets  got it. I will have to get to the store and get some more containers :biggrin: Give me some time and I'll get that order filled. 

ANYONE ELSE?? :biggrin: Get them while Im out of my mind!! 39 colors, for 25 bucks, SHIPPED!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 TTT


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 TTT.... Get it in these last two days guys!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 *This week and this week ONLY I have lost my mind and am selling the  39 color sets for only <span style=\'color:red\'>25 dollars with shipping included!!!!!!!!!!! You have until  NEXT TUESDAY  June 23rd to put in your order!!! Pm ME!! *</span> :0 :0 :0 



















Last few hours Fellas....get your order in now for the savings!!!!

Patrick, I got ya bro 
Sending PM back...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Packages went out today for Darren, and Patrick. 

Here are the conf numbers....

Pat....03091140000107397883

D....... 03091140000107397579


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 31 2009, 11:50 AM~14638510
> *Packages went out today for Darren, and Patrick.
> 
> Here are the conf numbers....
> ...


   . thx


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

COOL! THANKS JR!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn, Aint been in here in a while.... anyhow... Gotta start clearin up some sh!t fellas... Times are gettin me and I gotta part with some models.....

Got a few model (LOTS) for sale here.... INCLUDE SHIPPING!!


:wow: :wow: 

#1 Lot $45 bucks....









#2 Lot $50 bucks









#3 Lot $50 bucks









#4 Lot $50 bucks









#5 Lot $50 bucks









#6 Lot $50 bucks









#7 Lot $35 bucks









#8 Lot $65 bucks









#9 Lot $65 bucks









#10 Lot $65 bucks









#11 Lot $65 bucks









AND last but not least... FOR LOCAL PICK UP ONLY!!!!! $30 dollars for a BOX of stuff.... junkyard special.... kits, bodies, builts, junk, all weighing 22 LBS!!!! TRUST me, there are some GOODIES in here too.... 



















PMS with offers will NOT be answered unless you are asking for MORE then ONE lot... prices are as is and will not change... I think they seem pretty cheap to me.... all with shipping included...delivery confirmation and insurance will be extra...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

are you going to reply to ANY pm's?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Just did


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn, Aint been in here in a while.... anyhow... Gotta start clearin up some sh!t fellas... Times are gettin me and I gotta part with some models.....

Got a few model (LOTS) for sale here.... INCLUDE SHIPPING!!
:wow: :wow: 

#1 Lot $45 bucks....









#2 Lot $50 bucks









#3 Lot $50 bucks









#4 Lot $50 bucks









#5 Lot $50 bucks









#6 Lot $50 bucks









#7 Lot $35 bucks









#8 Lot $65 bucks









#9 Lot $65 bucks









#10 Lot $65 bucks









#11 Lot $65 bucks









AND last but not least... FOR LOCAL PICK UP ONLY!!!!! $30 dollars for a BOX of stuff.... junkyard special.... kits, bodies, builts, junk, all weighing 22 LBS!!!! TRUST me, there are some GOODIES in here too.... 

















PMS with offers will NOT be answered unless you are asking for MORE then ONE lot... prices are as is and will not change... I think they seem pretty cheap to me.... all with shipping included...delivery confirmation and insurance will be extra...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

70 some views in the last hour and only one offer?? I didnt realize my prices were so expensive... :uh:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 18 2010, 06:19 PM~16330567
> *70 some views in the last hour and only one offer?? I didnt realize my prices were so expensive...  :uh:
> *


not that, prices are good but most cats would rather pick and choose what they want even if you did sell them for 10 each


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

SHIT IF YOU WERE WILLIN TO SEPERATE, I WOULD GRAB THAT 84 CHEVY STEP SIDE RIGHT NOW


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn, Aint been in here in a while.... anyhow... Gotta start clearin up some sh!t fellas... Times are gettin me and I gotta part with some models.....

Got a few model (LOTS) for sale here.... (Sale pending)









#8 Lot $65 bucks









#9 Lot $65 bucks









#10 Lot $65 bucks









#11 Lot $65 bucks









AND last but not least... FOR LOCAL PICK UP ONLY!!!!! $30 dollars for a BOX of stuff.... junkyard special.... kits, bodies, builts, junk, all weighing 22 LBS!!!! TRUST me, there are some GOODIES in here too.... 

















PMS with offers will NOT be answered unless you are asking for MORE then ONE lot... prices are as is and will not change... I think they seem pretty cheap to me.... all with shipping included...delivery confirmation and insurance will be extra...
[/quote]


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT before bed....


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

TTT for splittin that sh!t up :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 18 2010, 09:14 PM~16333347
> *TTT for splittin that sh!t up  :biggrin:
> *


Buy the lot and sell what u dont want.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 18 2010, 08:21 PM~16333469
> *Buy the lot and sell what u dont want.
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Scur...I want Lot 1.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT for some good deals on lots.


Ill hit ya up later on.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jan 19 2010, 12:11 AM~16334359
> *Scur...I want Lot 1.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn if ilived by ya i would get them builts


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, Just got home fellas, and have to go through the messages. Will reply to all of you shortly. Gotta unwind a little bit cause it's been another 80 hour week. Anyhow, I'll get back at everyone and update the lists when I get a chance....

Scur


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jan 22 2010, 12:42 AM~16370778
> *:biggrin:
> *



Come get it... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT. 

Whats left? Has my package left yet?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 6 2010, 12:03 AM~16527378
> *TTT.
> 
> Whats left?  Has my package left yet?
> *



Just got my internet back up and running.  Had a bad internet modem. :uh: My wife tried to get on Monday and get the address from here, but no luck. It's written down now ON THE BOX, and will go out MONDAY.   

What's left? Oh, mostly everything but yours :happysad: . Will be cleaning everything up tomorrow afternoon and post what's left then....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT  COME ON FELLAS HOMIE GOT SUM GOOD DEALS :cheesy: CANT GET ANY CHEAPER THAN THIS REACH IN TO THEM POCKETS AND HELP THE BROTHER OUT :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 16 2010, 01:37 AM~16624353
> *10 days.... if they are not paid for in that amount of time, they go to the next person in LINE.... Shipping will be $8 Dollars PER KIT! Kits are AS IS, like I stated before! No more lots, just kits...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HEY BRO I WANT THE 56 DELRAY, 53 CHEVY, AND THE S10 EXTREME.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 16 2010, 08:07 PM~16631784
> *HEY BRO I WANT THE 56 DELRAY, 53 CHEVY, AND THE S10 EXTREME.
> *



:thumbsup: Got it... :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I want the Bronco, Blue Chevy 4x4 and T Roadster!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 16 2010, 10:38 PM~16633533
> *I want the Bronco, Blue Chevy 4x4 and T Roadster!
> *






assed out on that bronco homie :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2010, 09:42 PM~16633589
> *assed out on that bronco homie :biggrin:
> *


DAMN YOU JEFF! DAMN YOU!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 16 2010, 10:43 PM~16633615
> *DAMN YOU JEFF! DAMN YOU!
> *






shit as soon as he posted he was splittin them kits up, i was all over it lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok fellas, this is what I got left....










Out of this pic, I have the 53 flipnose, and the 49 merc









hummer , 70 superbee and 70 Monte










T-bird, 69 chevelle and the usa 1 kit









ranchero 41 willys and 55 ford









s-10 39 coupe and the stang









70 and 72 chevelle 69 cutlass w-30 and the trans am









53 Ford and trailer... $20 plus shipping.....


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Ow much u want for the s-10??


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR THE 70 MONTE AND THE 69 CHEVELLE
BOTH PRICES AND SHIPPING


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Met8to+Feb 16 2010, 11:39 PM~16634539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20, plus 8 shipping....


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

You holdin' that lot for me?


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 17 2010, 06:54 AM~16638408
> *20, plus 8 shipping....
> *


26 ALL TOGETHER


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 17 2010, 03:58 PM~16640799
> *26 ALL TOGETHER
> *



No, it's 28 all together...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i got that package today :cheesy: and damn that hit was fast boy!



and 20+8= :ugh: :biggrin: 


and me and chloe just busted up the bubble wrap, she had a blast lol and well so did i :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 04:28 PM~16641048
> *i got that package today :cheesy:  and damn that hit was fast boy!
> and 20+8=  :ugh:  :biggrin:
> and me and chloe just busted up the bubble wrap, she had a blast lol and well so did i  :biggrin:
> *



 I always (TRY) to do business fast..... Sometimes things get mixed up, or things just get forgotten, but we're human right? Ok Jeffe, Im glad you got it Broseph.....





Last but not least, Im adding a set of 51" Iroks... looking at 10 bucks shipped... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

how much shipping on the hauler and truck kit


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 17 2010, 01:25 PM~16641016
> *No, it's 28 all together...
> *


WOW I HAVE NO CLUE WHERE I GOT 26 :biggrin: :banghead:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 17 2010, 06:28 PM~16642137
> *how much shipping on the hauler and truck kit
> *



Spoken for Bodine... Sorry.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

THESE KITS ARE WAY TO UNDERPRICED :cheesy: 
TTMFT FOR A GOOD DEAL! :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR THE FORD T AND THE 06 SHELBY TO 32606 IN FLORIDA THANKS


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Feb 18 2010, 02:22 PM~16652047
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE FORD T AND THE 06 SHELBY TO 32606 IN FLORIDA THANKS
> *


sorry the ford T is on its way to S'port, LA!
<------------------


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I will be updating what's left here tonight fellas, gotta get through the work day first...  

Thanks to all for your purchases! :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:uh: Ok, so I know its been two weeks or so, but Im sorry fellas... Work is just a killer right now. 


Either way, I got all but one person mailed out today... Sorry D. But you'll go out asap brother 

Here's Conf. #'s 

Nate... Get ahold of me bro. Asap.. We NEED to discuss some things...
0309 1140 0000 6752 0420

Hearse.... I'm tryin to remember if I put the grill in the box... If not and I find it, I'll ship it bro...... 0309 1140 0000 6752 0307

Rick A.K.A. Phatras... I hope you dont mind that I threw in a few extras... I thought you could probably get rid of them before I could... Thanks again for everything... 0309 1140 0000 6752 0390

Joe (Cobra) Thanks for the kits bro... Hope to get them going soon... 
0309 1140 0000 6752 0406

And Jeffe... Shit's on its way bro, with a FEW extras... :biggrin: also, I got my rims from Rick, today... Thanks to both of you!~!
0309 1140 0000 6752 0413 


All other orders that were on hold are back to the Grind.... Will be posting a revised List of kits still left....

:wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Fo shizzle.....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u should split that parts lot up


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

Got the kit today bro,Thanks for the extra stuff also..  :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 4 2010, 07:00 PM~16798084
> *Nate... Get ahold of me bro. Asap.. We NEED to discuss some things...
> *


I'll hit you up on yahoo on sunday, I work midnight to 8 sat night sun morn


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 Ok, so here is the revised list of kits up for sale OR TRADE... Everything else is gone... Thanks for all the help fellas...



















:wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

30 woodie 70 challenger and 2 in 1 gtx gone

69 chevelle, 41 willy's, bmw and prowler.... pending


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 4 2010, 08:00 PM~16798084
> *
> 
> And Jeffe... Shit's on its way bro, with a FEW extras... :biggrin:  also, I got my rims from Rick, today... Thanks to both of you!~!
> ...





got my package yesterday foo! :biggrin: major hook-up! you are the man bro


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 4 2010, 07:00 PM~16798084
> *:uh: Ok, so I know its been two weeks or so, but Im sorry fellas... Work is just a killer right now.
> Either way, I got all but one person mailed out today... Sorry D. But you'll go out asap brother
> 
> ...




:wow:  :dunno: :thumbsdown: :tears: :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 7 2010, 10:34 PM~16822845
> *:wow:    :dunno:  :thumbsdown:  :tears:  :guns:  :biggrin:
> *



Im working on it foo  

:uh: I am still throwin shit in your box!! :wow:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

What r u lookin for trade for the monster truck?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 7 2010, 10:14 PM~16823174
> *Im working on it foo
> 
> :uh: I am still throwin shit in your box!!  :wow:
> *



:werd: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 7 2010, 11:28 PM~16823309
> *What r u lookin for trade for the monster truck?
> *



Whatchu got bro?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Hearse and Jeffe,

Conf #'s for your second boxes.... 

Rev... 0307 0020 0004 7000 3246

Jeffe.... 0307 0020 0004 7000 3239


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 11 2010, 03:31 PM~16861640
> *Hearse and Jeffe,
> 
> Conf #'s for your second boxes....
> ...






:angry: Wheres my first box?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 11 2010, 04:55 PM~16861894
> *:angry:  Wheres my first box?
> *



:uh: do you want this Mesh or not? I can send it separate if you want... :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 11 2010, 04:31 PM~16861640
> *Hearse and Jeffe,
> 
> Conf #'s for your second boxes....
> ...



 :wave: :dunno: 

never heard if you guys got these or not, or if hearse even got his first box??? both say delivered.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

my fault bro lol, i forgot to post up  



yea i got that last week sometime i think lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 17 2010, 06:50 PM~16920835
> *  :wave:  :dunno:
> 
> never heard if you guys got these or not, or if hearse even got his first box???  both say delivered.....
> *


I got the box with the gmc and gold chevy pickups , nothing beyond that.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

man this shit is crazy..... its already hard to deal ith ppl over the net cause of shit like this..... i think we have a few of them caddy donk kits around here ...ill look around for you today homie


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 :twak: Damn Hearse, My bad bro. I didnt mean to put you on blast in front of everyone......This was supposed to be a pm.

I had three windows open this morning when I was doing this and obviously posted in the wrong one..... :wow: I was in a hurry cause I was heading to work and I didnt check where it was, just sent it out.... 

I do apologize to you as well, and am truly sorry for this gettin into public view... hno: 

Chill pill has been taken   Hope we can start fresh...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

HEY SCRAPPY! :wave:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 19 2010, 06:19 PM~16940458
> *:0  :twak:  Damn Hearse, My bad bro. I didnt mean to put you on blast in front of everyone......This was supposed to be a pm.
> 
> I had three windows open this morning when I was doing this and obviously posted in the wrong one..... :wow: I was in a hurry cause I was heading to work and I didnt check where it was, just sent it out....
> ...


No hard feelings bro , it's just business. You now have my number if you ever need to get ahold of me , I carry it on me 24/7 . Let me know when the caddy arrives safely to your destination....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Mar 19 2010, 09:30 PM~16940551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: Sup Scooby... Im on Yahell


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

(Grim) your package will also go out asap :uh: sorry I forgot to put you in there bro...... Too early in the morning :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 24 2010, 05:31 AM~16983307
> *:0 Ok, so here is the revised list of kits up for sale OR TRADE... Everything else is gone... Thanks for all the help fellas...
> 
> 
> ...




HELL YEAH BRO THANKS!! I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN IT GETS HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Your item is out for delivery or available at a PO Box at 9:59 AM on March 24, 2010 in PAINESVILLE, OH, 44077. 
:wow: :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 24 2010, 01:54 PM~16985804
> *Your item is out for delivery or available at a PO Box at 9:59 AM on March 24, 2010 in PAINESVILLE, OH, 44077.
> :wow:  :wow:
> *



Our mail guy is a dumbass :uh: , it hasnt show up on our doorstep yet... He delivers our mail around 4:30 and sometimes we wont get the shit at all... Hopefully he'll be bringin it tomorrow :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 24 2010, 07:21 PM~16989159
> *Our mail guy is a dumbass :uh: , it hasnt show up on our doorstep yet... He delivers our mail around 4:30 and sometimes we wont get the shit at all... Hopefully he'll be bringin it tomorrow :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *



sounds like my mail man lol........ dudes old and dusty, and sometimes wont even show up! .........its like WTF?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

For sale or trade..... PM me to see what's left!! 



















:wow:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

what are u lookin trade for the chevelle


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 29 2010, 08:28 AM~17032005
> *what are u lookin trade for the chevelle
> *


I think that chevelle is gone bro, tried to get it last week


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

pm on the superbee and monster truck


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 29 2010, 09:37 AM~17032630
> *I think that chevelle is gone bro, tried to get it last week
> *


IT IS, I TRIED LIKE A MONTH AGO


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Chevelle is gone guys... Im going to try and update the picture tonight... :uh: if I can get off work early enough.....




> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 29 2010, 02:16 PM~17033429
> *pm on the superbee and monster truck
> *



:dunno: Never got the pm Lonnie? But both are available :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

how much for the ford shipped to me in cali 93454


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

the 1955 street machine one red


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Mar 30 2010, 09:46 AM~17042237
> *the 1955 street machine one red
> *



 PM sent.....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, To anyone waiting on items from me, please be patient..... My work weeks have picked up quite a bit and working six days a week with a boss that wont let you take off for SHIT sucks.....


Im really hoping I am working in the area around my house today, so I can snag all these boxes that are ready and send them out. 


Sorry to all....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, Jim, Darren, and Wes, your packages will go out today!!! :biggrin: I took today off!!! WOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO... Time for some R&R.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, here they are... Delivery Conf. #'s for 

Darren.... 0309 2880 0001 0459 3385
0309 2880 0001 0459 3378

Wes..... 0309 2880 0001 0459 3354

Jim...... 0309 2880 0001 0459 3361


:biggrin: 

Thank guys!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 5 2010, 12:34 PM~17100526
> *Ok, here they are... Delivery Conf. #'s for
> 
> Darren....  0309 2880 0001 0459 3385
> ...





NO, THANK YOU BRO!!! NOW YOU BETTER GET CRACKIN ON THAT 48! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: Thank u bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, updated list of models for sale or trade.... :0


I am looking to trade these models for:

1960 Impala (Full Kit)
1960 Impala DONOR kit... (body not needed) 
1959 Impala
1978 Monte Carlo



































First come, first serve basis :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Gotta move these kits fellas..... Really looking to move them all within the month of May.... 

I am looking to trade these models for:

1960 Impala (Full Kit)
1960 Impala DONOR kit... (body not needed) 
1959 Impala
1978 Monte Carlo

Willing to trade snap kits for some of them for my sons  

Always interested in an offer....... :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 2 2010, 03:37 PM~17366605
> *Gotta move these kits fellas.....  Really looking to move them all within the month of May....
> 
> I am looking to trade these models for:
> ...



:wave: Get with me on yahoo...I got somethin for your kid!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, updated list of models for sale or trade.... :0
I am looking to trade these models for:

1960 Impala (Full Kit)
1960 Impala DONOR kit... (body not needed) 
1959 Impala
1978 Monte Carlo


























First come, first serve basis :thumbsup:



TTT...... :wave:

USA-1 Kit Gone!  Thanks Nate... Will be out A.S.A.P.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn i wish i had some cash for that 53 ford p/u


good luck with your sale


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@May 14 2010, 09:20 PM~17493671
> *damn i wish i had some cash for that 53 ford p/u
> good luck with your sale
> *




Im willing to trade for the kits listed above too :biggrin: 

Either way, They arent going anywhere that fast :roflmao: Hit me up when you want it


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok people, still in need of kits for my kids to build.... So im willing t trade these kits for snap kits!! HIT ME UP with an offer!!! Im tryin to get them anything right now... I got 3 boys and only one snap kit for them thanks to Nate!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nate, Confirmation # is 0307 0020 0004 7000 3437


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

GTX, SuperBee and Flipnose, Pending.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 1 2010, 10:33 AM~17935231
> *Nate, Confirmation # is 0307 0020 0004 7000 3437
> *


 :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nobody wants to trade?


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Does that Lotus come with the lawn tractor?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

No, tractor was why I bought the kit. Sorry


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

what you lookin for in trade for the t-bird?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

snap kits for my sons. 
or a 1960 Impala DONOR kit for me... (body not needed)


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok fellas, well after a long wait, I FINALLY got in some more flocking! :biggrin: Since Im so broke, Ima go out on a limb and try to help out everyone I can. 

Looking for parts or I'll do a small bag of flocking for $1.50 in the mail! Envelope will contain the bag. 4 bags or more will cost $1.50 shipping. I got plenty and wont use it all, and this stuff lays down pretty damn nice and if used wisely can last a while. If you've bought some from me in the past and DONT agree it lays down nice, PLEASE feel free to INFORM me! IF it did lay down nicely, please inform everyone else :roflmao:


Set of 1003's w/tires= 4 bags

Set of 1109's w/tires = 6 bags

Set of 1117's/1119's w/tires = 8 bags

Chrome continental kits = 2 bags

Set of 4 chrome hydros = 2 bags

58 Impala (Big Poppa) skirts = 2 bags

Or PM me an Offer and we'll see what we can do....




LIMITED QUANITY!!!!

Get'em while they last!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 8 2010, 10:45 PM~17998759
> *and this stuff lays down pretty damn nice*



x2 great stuff


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 9 2010, 12:45 AM~17998759
> *Ok fellas, well after a long wait, I FINALLY got in some more flocking! :biggrin:  Since Im so broke, Ima go out on a limb and try to help out everyone I can.
> 
> Looking for parts or I'll do a small bag of flocking for $1.50 in the mail! Envelope will contain the bag. 4 bags or more will cost $1.50 shipping. I got plenty and wont use it all, and this stuff lays down pretty damn nice and if used wisely can last a while. If you've bought some from me in the past and DONT agree it lays down nice, PLEASE feel free to INFORM me! IF it did lay down nicely, please inform everyone else :roflmao:
> ...


Ima have to hit you up when I get to PA. I have a LOT of stalled projects because I don't have the flocking and shit I need.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 9 2010, 09:21 AM~18000674
> *Ima have to hit you up when I get to PA. I have a LOT of stalled projects because I don't have the flocking and shit I need.
> *



How many and what colors Jim? I know you're good for the trade/cash...

PM Me what you want and I'll send on good faith


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 8 2010, 11:45 PM~17998759
> *Ok fellas, well after a long wait, I FINALLY got in some more flocking! :biggrin:  Since Im so broke, Ima go out on a limb and try to help out everyone I can.
> 
> Looking for parts or I'll do a small bag of flocking for $1.50 in the mail! Envelope will contain the bag. 4 bags or more will cost $1.50 shipping. I got plenty and wont use it all, and this stuff lays down pretty damn nice and if used wisely can last a while. If you've bought some from me in the past and DONT agree it lays down nice, PLEASE feel free to INFORM me! IF it did lay down nicely, please inform everyone else :roflmao:
> ...











so thisll get me a bag'n a half? :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 9 2010, 09:55 AM~18000821
> *How many and what colors Jim?  I know you're good for the trade/cash...
> 
> PM Me what you want and I'll send on good faith
> *


I need some 
dark and light purple (whatever you got)
dark and light blue
red
pink (like a rose color)

If these are Kens Fuzzy Fur I can give you exact colors.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 9 2010, 12:02 PM~18001609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda looking for individual pumps, LIL D....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 9 2010, 12:33 PM~18001771
> *I need some
> dark and light purple (whatever you got)
> dark and light blue
> ...



Not Kens.... but I have a rose  I'll get them together and take a pic for ya.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: Since I'm leavin for PA on Monday, I'll get the addy down there and you can send it to me there. Once I get settled in and get my stuff unpacked I'll go through it for some of the stuff you're lookin for or send you some $.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 8 2010, 09:45 PM~17998759
> *Ok fellas, well after a long wait, I FINALLY got in some more flocking! :biggrin:  Since Im so broke, Ima go out on a limb and try to help out everyone I can.
> 
> Looking for parts or I'll do a small bag of flocking for $1.50 in the mail! Envelope will contain the bag. 4 bags or more will cost $1.50 shipping. I got plenty and wont use it all, and this stuff lays down pretty damn nice and if used wisely can last a while. If you've bought some from me in the past and DONT agree it lays down nice, PLEASE feel free to INFORM me! IF it did lay down nicely, please inform everyone else :roflmao:
> ...


PICS OF WHEELS??


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jul 9 2010, 01:09 PM~18002088
> *PICS OF WHEELS??
> *


:dunno: I dont need to see them... Im selling the flocking bro, not wheels :roflmao:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 9 2010, 10:23 AM~18002243
> *:dunno: I dont need to see them... Im selling the flocking bro, not wheels :roflmao:
> *


NO NEVERMIND I READ THAT WRONG :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 9 2010, 11:52 AM~18001934
> *Kinda looking for individual pumps, LIL D....
> *


those can be cut apart :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 9 2010, 01:53 PM~18002456
> *those can be cut apart :biggrin:
> *



Appreciate the offer Lil D :happysad: , but I have plenty of those


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump to top of page


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i got chrome booty kits pm me


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

i got the 58 impala cont kit with skirts if interested.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, I got plenty of Conti kits, and skirts fellas.... :thumbsup: 

Marky Mark, If you want some flocking maybe we can make out a deal for that Volkswagon V5


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

YO!!! Nater I need your NEW addy bro. I just remembered you moved and ALMOST sent your stuff to the old place. :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

got pics of purple flocking and magenta ?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, Packages went out today for: 

06150xlt
Dig Derange
grimreaper69

 Thanks for your patience Nate!

David, I cant wait to see the sheets you have in mind 

And J, shoot me whatever you think is fair bro. I'm pretty fair. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 3 2010, 04:17 PM~19230223
> *Ok, Packages went out today for:
> 
> 06150xlt
> ...


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 3 2010, 06:17 PM~19230223
> *Ok, Packages went out today for:
> 
> 06150xlt
> ...


I got ya bro. I'm gonna hit up storage and see what I got. BUT, what addy did you send it to???


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 3 2010, 09:00 PM~19231231
> *I got ya bro. I'm gonna hit up storage and see what I got. BUT, what addy did you send it to???
> *



:wow: :uh: Oh, no, I think I sent it to the PA address..... Is there someone who can get it for you? :0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 4 2010, 11:09 AM~19235253
> *:wow:  :uh: Oh, no, I think I sent it to the PA address..... Is there someone who can get it for you?  :0
> *


It should forward, it's cool.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 4 2010, 12:24 PM~19235606
> *It should forward, it's cool.
> *



Let me know.  If not, I'll watch for it on my end. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 4 2010, 12:25 PM~19235615
> *Let me know.  If not, I'll watch for it on my end. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Got it today! Thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 4 2010, 04:54 AM~17957649
> *Nobody wants to trade?
> 
> 
> ...


trade for some parts?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Flocking came in today bro. I'll find somethin for ya, if it comes down to it I'll just paypal you a few bucks.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

here is the decal sheet bro! the plates & mags are on a full sheet on photo stock. That's done already too.










these will go out Monday. still gotta clear them.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 11 2010, 03:44 PM~19301495
> *here is the decal sheet bro! the plates & mags are on a full sheet on photo stock.  That's done already too.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 11 2010, 03:44 PM~19301495
> *here is the decal sheet bro! the plates & mags are on a full sheet on photo stock.  That's done already too.
> 
> 
> ...




Dave those are FUCKIN BAD!!!!! :wow: :wow: 

You're awesome bro. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin to trade this kit. I can ship it in original box with a little more to the shipping cost, OR I can package it in a smaller box and we'll shave a little off the cost of shipping.



















Looking for these kits OR I'll take best offer  PM ME


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump! Anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 17 2011, 06:16 PM~19623263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 kind of a cool threesome.. the rims and tires on the malibu and the nova aint too bad either.. got me thinkin about these...?


----------



## crooks (Oct 3, 2010)

how much you whant for the caddy?


----------



## crooks (Oct 3, 2010)

both?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crooks_@Jan 18 2011, 10:46 AM~19628290
> *how much you whant for the caddy?
> *


He's WANTING the Caddies and Blazer.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 18 2011, 10:54 AM~19628335
> *He's WANTING the Caddies and Blazer.
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, Id love to have that kit.... Wish I had something to trade it for...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Jan 18 2011, 10:32 AM~19628227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have a deal pending right now fellas, BUT if it doesnt go down, I'll keep you in mind in order of appearence :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Apprearance?!?! Well then Im fucked.... 
Because Hydro likes Ugly bitches and I like em fat


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 10:37 PM~19633867
> *Apprearance?!?! Well then Im fucked....
> Because Hydro likes Ugly bitches and I like em fat
> *



LOL yeah, but who's to say I dont like fatties too? :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 07:37 PM~19633867
> *Apprearance?!?! Well then Im fucked....
> Because Hydro likes Ugly bitches and I like em fat
> *


hell 9 times out of 10 they go hand in hand but id rather have a cute fat girl than an ugly ass skinny girl lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 19 2011, 12:14 AM~19635020
> *hell 9 times out of 10 they go hand in hand but id rather have a cute fat girl than an ugly ass skinny girl lol
> *



My man!! Speakin the TRUTH!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 07:37 PM~19633867
> *Apprearance?!?! Well then Im fucked....
> Because Hydro likes Ugly bitches and I like em fat
> *


 you knew I would see this right? :uh: damm


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 10:37 PM~19633867
> *Apprearance?!?! Well then Im fucked....
> Because Hydro likes Ugly bitches and I like em fat
> *


Fat? Or chubby? There is a BIG difference.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 18 2011, 11:14 PM~19635020
> *hell 9 times out of 10 they go hand in hand but id rather have a cute fat girl than an ugly ass skinny girl lol
> *


Hell yeah.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 19 2011, 10:30 AM~19638674
> *Fat? Or chubby? There is a BIG difference.
> *


 it boil's down to compatibility, chubby or what you might call thick girls are fine ass
fuck.. example short, slightly chunky with thick ass thighs..and some booty..
(I say hell yea) suppers ready! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
but at some point in my now Non-existent mating game? large becomes too large
for me to want to be with a person. and that is when I call them Fat.. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hydro..you mean Voluptous... check the dictionary term on that ridiculous ass word.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 17 2011, 09:16 PM~19623263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: Still pending, but going to go back on market on Saturday if I dont hear anything by then. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 17 2011, 06:16 PM~19623263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for these kits shoot me a pm thnxz


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

can i PLEASE TRADE YOU SOMETHING FOR THAT BLAZER BRO!!!!!! or how ever much you want for it please!!! please!! please!! lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 20 2011, 08:43 PM~19654458
> *can i PLEASE TRADE YOU SOMETHING FOR THAT BLAZER BRO!!!!!! or how ever much you want for it please!!! please!! please!! lol
> *


FUCKING MORON....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

OK, JUST SO EVERYONE IS CLEAR, :roflmao: I DONT HAVE THE CADDIES, OR THE BLAZER.  IM LOOKING FOR THOSE KITS!!!

Thanks everyone for the inquiries, but I believe I've finally made that deal on the kit.  Keep watching my thread though. Im hoping to narrow down my kits to the ones I KNOW I'll build.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

why am i a moron? im confused now its sold huh i didnt read through it i just saw the pic


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2011, 11:45 PM~19654482
> *FUCKING MORON....
> *



Easy Hearse. He's a club member. Many others have been confused about this too.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

ooo i feel stupid....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2011, 10:45 PM~19654482
> *FUCKING MORON....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 08:48 PM~19654505
> *Easy Hearse. He's a club member. Many others have been confused about this too.
> *


 IM HAVING A OFF DAY.... HEARSE IS BROKE, NO WORK FOR TOMORROW SO NO HOURS, AND I HAVE A BROKEN PHONE.... :angry: ILL GO BACK UNDER MY ROCK AND PACK SOME BOXES....


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

whops i gotta read before i post shit damn haha sorry for the stupid comment...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2011, 10:48 PM~19654513
> * IM HAVING A OFF DAY.... HEARSE IS BROKE, NO WORK FOR TOMORROW SO NO HOURS, AND I HAVE A BROKEN PHONE.... :angry: ILL GO BACK UNDER MY ROCK AND PACK SOME BOXES....
> *


start buildin then... :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2011, 11:48 PM~19654513
> * IM HAVING A OFF DAY.... HEARSE IS BROKE, NO WORK FOR TOMORROW SO NO HOURS, AND I HAVE A BROKEN PHONE.... :angry:
> *



:roflmao: You havent been yourself all week. 

Sucks ass though man. I know how you feel. When the shit comes down, it comes down in PILES


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 08:50 PM~19654531
> *:roflmao: You havent been yourself all week.
> 
> Sucks ass though man. I know how you feel. When the shit comes down, it comes down in PILES
> *


6 INCHES OF SHIT.... THE WHITE SNOWY SHIT .... FUCK WINTER.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:wave: 

same shit here. And no work tomorrow.. short ass week, luckily next week and after looking up & up.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2011, 11:51 PM~19654540
> *6 INCHES OF SHIT.... THE WHITE SNOWY SHIT .... FUCK WINTER.....
> *



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha that's a real knee slapper. 6 fuckin inches. :uh: My wife would be happy with 6 inches.  

WE've gotten 6 inches in the last 3 hours here :uh: That's not to mention what's ALREADY on the ground.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 08:56 PM~19654594
> *hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha that's a real knee slapper. 6 fuckin inches. :uh:  My wife would be happy with 6 inches.
> 
> WE've gotten 6 inches in the last 3 hours here :uh: That's not to mention what's ALREADY on the ground.
> *


we got more coming tomorrow and sunday... i got lucky the hearse broke by work so i got it inside and ill be able to do it tomorrow while i am off..... fucking belt replacement aint no joke, i swear it was designed by russians....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 11:56 PM~19654594
> *hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha that's a real knee slapper. 6 fuckin inches. :uh:  My wife would be happy with 6 inches.
> 
> WE've gotten 6 inches in the last 3 hours here :uh: That's not to mention what's ALREADY on the ground.
> *


Open mouth, insert foot. :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 21 2011, 12:22 AM~19654904
> *Open mouth, insert foot. :roflmao:
> *



Shit, I'm no bragger. I know my shit's small. Im hung like a field mouse in winter bro.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 09:27 PM~19654974
> *Shit, I'm no bragger. I know my shit's small. Im hung like a field mouse in winter bro.
> *


shit , im hung like a horse....





















































fly......


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 20 2011, 09:27 PM~19654974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 20 2011, 11:22 PM~19654904
> *Open mouth, insert foot. :roflmao:
> *


i wasnt going to say anything ...didnt have too i new someone would sooner or later....lol.....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 21 2011, 12:27 AM~19654974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got nothin to brag about either, mine's infant sized.........


























9 lbs 8 oz :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well there's the bragger!! :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 21 2011, 10:36 AM~19658007
> *Well there's the bragger!! :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

BigDogg, and MayhemKustoms, your stuff went out today. 

Hearse, Slammed and DLO, your packages will go out when I get paid on Thursday  Sorry fellas. Moneys a little tight this month.  Still tryin to recover after Christmas.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 10:31 AM~19667057
> *BigDogg, and MayhemKustoms, your stuff went out today.
> 
> Hearse, Slammed and DLO, your packages will go out when I get paid on Thursday  Sorry fellas. Moneys a little tight this month.  Still tryin to recover after Christmas.
> *


:thumbsup: :run:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 11:31 AM~19667057
> *BigDogg, and MayhemKustoms, your stuff went out today.
> 
> Hearse, Slammed and DLO, your packages will go out when I get paid on Thursday  Sorry fellas. Moneys a little tight this month.  Still tryin to recover after Christmas.
> *


its cool bro. still gotta get me some good bubble wrap for it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

3 packages went out today for:

Hearse: 0310 1230 0001 7630 1260

Slammed: 0310 1230 0001 7630 1277

DLOstyles: 0310 1230 0001 7630 1284

Thanks for all your patience.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 20 2011, 09:27 PM~19654974
> *Shit, I'm no bragger. I know my shit's small. Im hung like a field mouse in winter bro.
> *


 i use to have that problem,, I hated that fucken lie that I used to hear for so many years..( size does not matter) that lie was invented by the same rich fucker that
says (money cant buy you happiness) Now I am older and wiser..
i am just like my suspension... I cum adjustable, with attachments... :cheesy: 

hell I even invented machine that works when i dont want too...
that way my partner can get it doggy style while she has her face in my lap..
( damm i just said all that?) da hell wit it.. hit add reply Markie..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 28 2011, 04:40 PM~19723415
> *i use to have that problem,, I hated that fucken lie that I used to hear for so many years..( size does not matter)  that lie was invented by the same rich fucker that
> says (money cant buy you happiness) Now I am older and wiser..
> i am just like my suspension... I cum adjustable, with attachments... :cheesy:
> ...



:roflmao: So you built a robot Markie, Markie??


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 28 2011, 01:42 PM~19723433
> *:roflmao: So you built a robot Markie, Markie??
> *


 yea he dont talk as much as I do.. but it has varible speeds, and i dont get jealous when its in use... I call it the (Carpet Turtle)...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, here's a set of 2. They go together. 72 Vega, and the Twister Vega. This is going to stay up for a week.  Pretty much like a silent auction. :biggrin: 

Best offer takes. 


PM Me with offers!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 29 2011, 06:55 PM~19732716
> *Ok, here's a set of 2. They go together. 72 Vega, and the Twister Vega.  This is going to stay up for a week.   Pretty much like a silent auction. :biggrin:
> 
> Best offer takes.
> ...



shit! i want both of these!! dont have paypal ready right now though!! :tears:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 29 2011, 06:55 PM~19732716
> *Ok, here's a set of 2. They go together. 72 Vega, and the Twister Vega.  This is going to stay up for a week.   Pretty much like a silent auction. :biggrin:
> 
> Best offer takes.
> ...


WAT U WANT FOR THEM SHOOT ME A PM HOMIE


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc+Jan 29 2011, 11:27 PM~19733332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They will be up for a week  SHOOT ME AN OFFER!  BEST OFFER TAKES


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SONOFABITCH!!!!! When Im broke, you guys have the good shit on here.... Dammit, would love to have those!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 30 2011, 08:59 PM~19739430
> *SONOFABITCH!!!!! When Im broke, you guys have the good shit on here.... Dammit, would love to have those!!
> *




JUST SO EVERYONE IS CLEAR  It's not always about money when it comes to offers!! Trades are always welcome!! :biggrin: PM BEST OFFERS


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, here's a set of 2. They go together. 72 Vega, and the Twister Vega. This is going to stay up for a week.  Pretty much like a silent auction. :biggrin: 

Best offer takes. 
PM Me with offers!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 30 2011, 08:03 PM~19739460
> *JUST SO EVERYONE IS CLEAR  It's not always about money when it comes to offers!!  Trades are always welcome!! :biggrin:  PM BEST OFFERS
> *



IT's kinda hard to pitch out an offer on trade with out knowing what you might be lookin for . Toss us a hint of what it is you might be wanting or needing and maybe the offers might be what you want . I would like to have these so maybe i can offer a trade cause my money is tight right now plus i dont have pay pal!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2011, 10:10 AM~19744017
> *IT's kinda hard  to pitch  out   an  offer  on  trade  with   out   knowing  what  you  might   be  lookin   for . Toss  us  a hint    of   what   it   is  you might  be  wanting  or  needing  and  maybe   the  offers   might   be   what   you   want . I  would  like  to   have  these   so  maybe  i  can  offer  a  trade   cause   my  money  is  tight  right  now plus  i  dont  have  pay  pal!
> *


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump Before work.......


Only 4 days left to get your offer in guys!! This ends Saturday at Midnight! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 31 2011, 04:50 AM~19743736
> *Ok, here's a set of 2. They go together. 72 Vega, and the Twister Vega.  This is going to stay up for a week.   Pretty much like a silent auction. :biggrin:
> 
> Best offer takes.
> ...


 shiiiiiiiit make that 72 into a wagon!
and i will stand on my head to do a deal! I will post up and old 
LA sheriff's dept Bronco 4x4 when i get back from moms....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

trade a couple big bitches for the vegas


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got the package today..... :thumbsup: pm me...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 1 2011, 11:20 AM~19756179
> *trade a couple big bitches for the vegas
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 31 2011, 05:31 PM~19749429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: can i have these :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


lmk wat u want for those caddys bro


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 1 2011, 01:00 PM~19756893
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: can i have these  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> lmk wat u want for those caddys bro
> *


:twak: those are what he is looking for....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 1 2011, 12:12 PM~19756984
> *:twak: those are what he is looking for....
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ok :uh: :buttkick: :scrutinize: :sprint: 



shit i have all those :biggrin:  















































but wont get rid of them :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 29 2011, 09:55 PM~19732716
> *Ok, here's a set of 2. They go together. 72 Vega, and the Twister Vega.  This is going to stay up for a week.   Pretty much like a silent auction. :biggrin:
> 
> Best offer takes.
> ...


both complete ?,


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 1 2011, 04:26 PM~19757076
> *both complete ?,
> *



As far as I know the 72 is Gary, but I bought the model off of another guy. Havent touched anything in it, so I can't be positive. The twister is complete. Opened it up, mocked stuff up with both kits, but never did anything with them..... I will verify the 72 is complete tonight when I get home.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Watch your mailbox bro.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Feb 1 2011, 02:20 PM~19756179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd: Ima lookin for a few already, so my eyes are peeled!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 1 2011, 08:36 PM~19761457
> *
> 
> Pm'd
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 1 2011, 11:44 PM~19761583
> *:dunno:
> *



again


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump before work!! 


I AM NOT SELLLING THE BLAZER CADDIES OR 454. Those are the kits I'm looking for. SO STOP PMIN ME ABOUT THEM! 

Where the fuck did all these newbies come from man.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

damn man if i had some money id take them vega's off ya


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

bump, pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 2 2011, 05:22 PM~19768071
> *bump, pm sent :biggrin:
> *



All pm's replied. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, here's a set of 2. They go together. 72 Vega, and the Twister Vega. This is going to stay up for a week.  Pretty much like a silent auction. :biggrin: 

Best offer takes. 
PM Me with offers! 










Bump to the new page, and also for the last two days!!! I have some good offers, but dont let that stop you from PM'in yours!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 4 2011, 08:10 AM~19785335
> *Ok, here's a set of 2. They go together. 72 Vega, and the Twister Vega.  This is going to stay up for a week.   Pretty much like a silent auction. :biggrin:
> 
> Best offer takes.
> ...



:wow: Last day fellas!! :biggrin: Keep them offers coming. You have until Midnight!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 4 2011, 07:10 AM~19785335
> *Ok, here's a set of 2. They go together. 72 Vega, and the Twister Vega.  This is going to stay up for a week.   Pretty much like a silent auction. :biggrin:
> 
> Best offer takes.
> ...


what year is the twrister vega an are they both hatch backs?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 5 2011, 11:07 AM~19794013
> *what year is the twrister vega an are they both hatch backs?
> *



LOL good question, I dont know, but I'm sure someone does. It looks close to my stepdads old 76, so it's gotta be close to that. 

No the 72 is the only hatchback. the Twister is a coupe.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 5 2011, 10:11 AM~19794024
> *LOL good question, I dont know, but I'm sure someone does. It looks close to my stepdads old 76, so it's gotta be close to that.
> 
> No the 72 is the only hatchback. the Twister is a coupe.
> *


lol... the coupe has a reg...trunk right? 
i got a freind that has a 76 tubbed out but its not a hatch back it has a trunk..
hhmmmm.....wheels are spining now!!!!!does it look possible to cut the 2 up an make the 76 have a trunk from the 72 instead of the hatch? maybe a couple pics of the rear? over the top shot of both an a side veiw of them... :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 5 2011, 11:15 AM~19794040
> *lol... the coupe has a reg...trunk right?
> i got a freind that has a 76 tubbed out but its not a hatch back it has a trunk..
> hhmmmm.....wheels are spining now!!!!!does it look possible to cut the 2 up an make the 76 have a trunk from the 72 instead of the hatch? maybe a couple pics of the rear? over the top shot of both an a side veiw of them... :happysad:
> *



Stand by!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 5 2011, 10:21 AM~19794055
> *Stand by!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :rimshot: :drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, Im sorry Jeral, after looking DEEPER at them, they are in fact, both hatchbacks. Just the 72 has an open hatchback already. The 76 is shut.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 5 2011, 10:49 AM~19794145
> *Ok, Im sorry Jeral, after looking DEEPER at them, they are in fact, both hatchbacks. Just the 72 has an open hatchback already. The 76 is shut.
> *


:tears: i have not seen one yet that has a reg....trunk anywhere.. :dunno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

VEGA's SOLD to LAIDFRAME!!! You have a PM.

Thank you all for your bids. You guys are awesome!! Keep watching this thread. More to come VERY SOON!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

the vega came out as a wagon and the hatchback only. As far as i know


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 6 2011, 01:15 PM~19801016
> *the vega came out as a wagon and the hatchback only. As far as i know
> *


 :tears: thats sucks...guess ill have to make it have a trunk for him.. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:biggrin:PM me offers. </span>


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

<--- LIKES BRONCO...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 11 2011, 08:00 AM~19843785
> *:biggrin:PM me offers. </span>
> *


 :wow: :naughty: :wave: me likes bronco to :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Feb 11 2011, 12:42 PM~19844066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then shoot an offer :biggrin: 

Im interested in the same kits as before, and also, 1117's and 1119's, pumps and dumps, and compressors, and skirts of many kinds


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump!! Must not like the bronco's that much. No pms yet. 

I'll add any impala kits as well to the list of stuff. 

Caddy's, blazer, Impalas, pumps and dumps, batteries, compressors, 1117's and 1119's, and skirts of many kinds!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

ok, well since nobody wanted the bronco or magnum, here is my next offer on the table. 


ONE LOT! Everything Goes! ALL FOR THE PRICE OF $75 which includes shipping!!!!









Paypal, or MO. 

Trades are considered as well. If you would like to trade something for all of them, shoot me an offer.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I really dig the Bronco but I'm broke.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 26 2011, 07:40 PM~19968036
> *I really dig the Bronco but I'm broke.
> *



Taking trades Tonio!! :biggrin: Everything goes as a whole though.  9 kits could possible end up on your doorstep for the right trade. 75 shipped I think is pretty cheap, but a trade could wind up even more cheap. 


If you want to know what it would take to have all this, PM me .


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 26 2011, 07:05 PM~19967802
> *ok, well since nobody wanted the bronco or magnum, here is my next offer on the table.
> ONE LOT! Everything Goes!  ALL FOR THE PRICE OF $75 which includes shipping!!!!
> 
> ...



SOLD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

All you bitches that owe me shit better get me my stuff within the next week, or atleast PM me by tomorrow with your excuses, or Im puttin your asses on BLAST.......   






































































Like McLovinstain did. :biggrin: :rimshot: :roflmao: 



Just playin


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

got me shaking in my $25.00 shoes, from Big 5..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LMMFAO.....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

That was my Pimp Voice.  You should see how my ho's jump when I give them that same speech


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 5 2011, 05:54 PM~20023635
> *That was my Pimp Voice.  You should see how my ho's jump when I give them that same speech
> *


 :biggrin: damm..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 5 2011, 09:05 PM~20023692
> *:biggrin: damm..
> *



You send the kits this way yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 26 2011, 07:05 PM~19967802
> *ok, well since nobody wanted the bronco or magnum, here is my next offer on the table.
> ONE LOT! Everything Goes!  ALL FOR THE PRICE OF $75 which includes shipping!!!!
> 
> ...



Hearse, This shit is on it's way!! :biggrin: 

Conf # 0310 1230 0001 7269 9819


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 5 2011, 12:11 PM~20022017
> *All you bitches that owe me shit better get me my stuff within the next week, or atleast PM me by tomorrow with your excuses, or Im puttin your asses on BLAST.......
> Like McLovinstain did. :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :roflmao:
> Just playin
> *


fuck off


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 18 2011, 04:43 PM~20122803
> *fuck off
> *



Look Mcbuttnugget, if you could come up with something a little better then "fuck off" maybe people wouldnt pick on you so much. Stop being a little tool and using words that your parents would whoop your ass if they even see you write them, and man up. If you cant take a joke then GTFO. Your pampers will one day dry up and you can hang with the men here, but spouting off like a little girl isnt going to get you anywhere. :uh: Put on your big girl panties and join in on the fun.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 18 2011, 01:56 PM~20122876
> *Look Mcbuttnugget, if you could come up with something a little better then "fuck off" maybe people wouldnt pick on you so much. Stop being a little tool and using words that your parents would whoop your ass if they even see you write them, and man up. If you cant take a joke then GTFO. Your pampers will one day dry up and you can hang with the men here, but spouting off like a little girl isnt going to get you anywhere. :uh: Put on your big girl panties and join in on the fun.
> *


 yea youngster, your already in the car.. so just roll with it... you should have known he was joking? :biggrin: learn to sharpen your comeback's.. and keep a since of humor...(my two cents)


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 18 2011, 01:56 PM~20122876
> *Look Mcbuttnugget, if you could come up with something a little better then "fuck off" maybe people wouldnt pick on you so much. Stop being a little tool and using words that your parents would whoop your ass if they even see you write them, and man up. If you cant take a joke then GTFO. Your pampers will one day dry up and you can hang with the men here, but spouting off like a little girl isnt going to get you anywhere. :uh: Put on your big girl panties and join in on the fun.
> *


im just tired of waiting on my shit


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 19 2011, 03:13 PM~20128964
> *im just tired of waiting on my shit
> *


Listen youngin. I've got guys on here that are 4 -5 months out. BIG DEAL. You have to realise that people have shit to do. Taking care of a mortgage, family, vehicles, work, shit your kids do, shit your family does, shit you've got for work, EVERYTHING in life is a LOT more to keep up with when you're an adult. You dont have a 1/5th of the shit to do that most of us on here do. You need to learn a little patience, and if you have to shove out a little reminder to the person you're dealing with to get your stuff. Sometimes people forget.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

amen to that, and i whole heartedly think you dad's are super awesome. Im not one and give more paitence to anyone on here. I dont have a blast record period! Thats just retarded to me, it dont get shit done and makes the asswipe throwin it out there look a lil lower than the guy hes puttin on blast. Slow down, shit will get to ya.

I been waitin on glass for my 67 for a minute, ya dont see me cryin over the fucker gettin broke thru the mail do ya?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 18 2011, 10:56 AM~20122876
> *Look Mcbuttnugget, if you could come up with something a little better then "fuck off" maybe people wouldnt pick on you so much. Stop being a little tool and using words that your parents would whoop your ass if they even see you write them, and man up. If you cant take a joke then GTFO. Your pampers will one day dry up and you can hang with the men here, but spouting off like a little girl isnt going to get you anywhere. :uh: Put on your big girl panties and join in on the fun.
> *


OK NOW LET ME SET A COUPLE THINGS STRAIT HERE.... :angry: 














his parents don't give a shit... he lives with grandma.... and he prefers diapers over panties :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn u RO.. lmao


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 19 2011, 05:25 PM~20131569
> *damn u RO.. lmao
> *


got you there huh.... thought i was going all Nazi on your asses :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

uh huh..focker..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

SOOOOUUUUP NAZI :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You guys are fools!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, Dave, Conf. # is:

0310 1230 0001 7629 5781

Steve Harclerode Conf. # is:

0310 1230 0001 7629 5798 

and I was a little off on the shipping, but OH well. Half of it is on it's way to you bro.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 25 2011, 02:46 PM~20179322
> *Ok, Dave, Conf. # is:
> 
> 0310 1230 0001 7629 5781
> ...


cool bro, thanks!!


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the update bro.
Caddy is almost ready to leave the chute.
Paint come off real nice.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Mar 25 2011, 08:44 PM~20180750
> *Thanks for the update bro.
> Caddy is almost ready to leave the chute.
> Paint come off real nice.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Right on. second box is all squared away and ready for you bro.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, I extremely hate to do this guys, but it's just gotten so out of hand with all these f'n newbies and everyone else bitchin up and down about everything. So, Im gettin out of the game. Im selling everything and Im done! So, if you're interested in buyin or you have good money to spend. Im selling.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 1 2011, 11:18 AM~20235838
> *Ok, I extremely hate to do this guys, but it's just gotten so out of hand with all these f'n newbies and everyone else bitchin up and down about everything. So, Im gettin out of the game. Im selling everything and Im done! So, if you're interested in buyin or you have good money to spend. Im selling.
> *


no way dude. don't let them lil kids fuck you up like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 1 2011, 01:18 PM~20235838
> *Ok, I extremely hate to do this guys, but it's just gotten so out of hand with all these f'n newbies and everyone else bitchin up and down about everything. So, Im gettin out of the game. Im selling everything and Im done! So, if you're interested in buyin or you have good money to spend. Im selling.
> *





april fools! seen it coming from a mile away! go build something newb! lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Please do not mind the shit hole lookin basement. My wife and I rent our place and it's a duplex that is a piece of shit. We've dumped quite a bit of money to make the actual living spaces nice, but the landlord wont spring to have the basement waterproofed. Trust me though, my stuff is not water damaged, clean, and always kept in good condition. 


Here's pics.

































also what might not be seen but is also included. all my built ups. (not my kids though) and a nice airbrush compressor. A big body vert with donor makin it's way from hearse, and a few kits i've recently purchased as well. 



Asking $4,000, O.B.O.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, also not included in this pic is my garage diorama I started. Will take pics of that shortly.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:wow: I CALL BULLSHIT! WHAT WAS TODAYS DATE??? :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

I got 3 g rite now pm me if u want it


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

can i have those caddys :biggrin: if thur in it :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 1 2011, 10:29 AM~20235909
> *Please do not mind the shit hole lookin basement. My wife and I rent our place and it's a duplex that is a piece of shit. We've dumped quite a bit of money to make the actual living spaces nice, but the landlord wont spring to have the basement waterproofed. Trust me though, my stuff is not water damaged, clean, and always kept in good condition.
> Here's pics.
> 
> ...


 I'll give you $100 for the green paint booth..!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Paypal Sent! thanks Scrappy*


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

I WANT THE HILUX KITS NOW


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

you buyers just keep your grubby paw's off of my paint booth..


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

HAHAHA LOL!! Hype u a fool all that is is a box on it's side shut go to the local liquor store and ask for one LMNO!!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 1 2011, 04:45 PM~20237782
> *HAHAHA LOL!! Hype u a fool all that is is a box on it's side shut go to the local liquor store and ask for one LMNO!!!
> *


*
That's no ordinary box brother ... that right there is a custom made paint booth with many hours of sweat and paint caked on it. That right there is where dreams are created and haters are made to feel like a punk. That my friend is a PAINT BOOTH!*


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 1 2011, 05:52 PM~20237471
> * Paypal Sent! thanks Scrappy
> *



Thanks for the purchase Nate. I will box all this shit up asap. Im sorry fellas. I hope you all the best, but I just cant do this anymore. 


Peace out homies!!! I will check in on you from time to time. ;-)


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 31 2011, 06:31 PM~19749429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DO U STILL HAVE THIS ONE???


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

You lyin ass fool.  for 1, why would you sell all your kits and keep a partially built dio? April 1st is a muthafucka. Lol I know damn well big Nate didn't drop 4g just like that.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 1 2011, 07:52 PM~20238115
> *You lyin ass fool.   for 1, why would you sell all your kits and keep a partially built dio? April 1st is a muthafucka. Lol I know damn well big Nate didn't drop 4g just like that.
> *



the dio is included James. I phrased that wrong. The dio is included, just not in the pics.... along with the bog body, and a few other kits that I Just recently bought. 

Wifey is ready to kick me out of the house, bills are piling up, and shit's just fucked up, so I gotta jet. Nate helped me out with a good offer.... Not 4 g's but It was a good one.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 1 2011, 08:04 PM~20238173
> *the dio is included James. I phrased that wrong. The dio is included, just not in the pics.... along with the bog body, and a few other kits that I Just recently bought.
> 
> Wifey is ready to kick me out of the house, bills are piling up, and shit's just fucked up, so I gotta jet.  Nate helped me out with a good offer.... Not 4 g's but It was a good one.
> *


I still think youza a fool and you and Nate are in it together fuckin with us. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bro, I wish I was kidding. I know a lot of people have already come out with the April fools day stuff, but it's no joke.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scur-rape-init, phatras, tunzafun



:0 whatchu doing here? And who's the :ninja: in here?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 1 2011, 08:22 PM~20238261
> *Bro, I wish I was kidding. I know a lot of people have already come out with the April fools day stuff, but it's no joke.
> *


Well shit bro, joke or not, hope everythings cool.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 1 2011, 08:24 PM~20238274
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scur-rape-init, phatras, tunzafun
> :0 whatchu doing here?  And who's the :ninja: in here?*



:biggrin: :wave: Always in :ninja: statis.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 1 2011, 06:24 PM~20238274
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scur-rape-init, phatras, tunzafun
> :0 whatchu doing here?  And who's the :ninja: in here?
> *


IM not here its a figment of your imagination.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 1 2011, 08:32 PM~20238354
> *IM not here its a figment of your imagination.
> *



 I knew the pills weren't working. That f'n doctor lied to me!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

here is a screen shot from my pay pal to prove it. pics when I get it and inventory it. Just got my income taxes and helped a brother out...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 1 2011, 08:39 PM~20238407
> *here is a screen shot from my pay pal to prove it. pics when I get it and inventory it. Just got my income taxes and helped a brother out...
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:wow: share the wealth Nate. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 1 2011, 08:54 PM~20238545
> *:wow: share the wealth Nate.  :biggrin:
> *


With a few kits to your fellow Drag-Lo members. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 1 2011, 08:55 PM~20238553
> *With a few kits to your fellow Drag-Lo members. :biggrin:
> *


No shit. Lol I seen a few i'd like to have.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn, I say Im gettin out of the game, and y'all dont wish me luck, or nothing, and then say divy up my kits? 

:wow: I aint even out the door yet guys..... :|


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 1 2011, 08:27 PM~20238308
> *Well shit bro, joke or not, hope everythings cool.
> *


Umm, kinda thought this was showin some concern bro. :dunno:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 1 2011, 09:08 PM~20238634
> *Damn, I say Im gettin out of the game, and y'all dont wish me luck, or nothing, and then say divy up my kits?
> 
> :wow: I aint even out the door yet guys..... :|
> *


Your not going anywhere. You will still be on here everyday. Just because you sold all your stuff doesnt mean you have to close the door and never open it again.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 1 2011, 09:15 PM~20238699
> *Umm, kinda thought this was showin some concern bro. :dunno:
> *



Yeah, your'e right... sorry Jim.... thanks bro.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

for real homie aint even gone yet. Times are tough and he need help, so why not help my boy out? but expect a few of the kits to be fore sale... I gotta make a little of my money back, the wife is not all to happy right now about it. But Scrappy has 1st bibs on anything I have when he gets right. as for everyone else. SIMMA DOWN NOW! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Ballin!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I couldn't care LESS about the kits and shit, I just wanna make sure vance is alright! Hit me up on FB bro!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ya'll some suckers lol :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 1 2011, 08:31 PM~20238833
> *ya'll some suckers lol :biggrin:
> *


I'd sell everything i got in the lab for $4,000 ! EVERYTHING ! And thats not an April fools joke ! If you got the pay i can buy me a real toy once again !


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 1 2011, 07:31 PM~20238833
> *ya'll some suckers lol :biggrin:
> *


x2 scrape fucked up cause now we got picks of his stash to hound him to sell us shit now hahaha


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

You'll have a clear shot of what Nate has fellas..  This will be shipped tomorrow.  Workin on packin the last two boxes....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that sucks man hope it all works out for you


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Jake.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 1 2011, 08:08 PM~20238634
> *Damn, I say Im gettin out of the game, and y'all dont wish me luck, or nothing, and then say divy up my kits?
> 
> :wow: I aint even out the door yet guys..... :|
> *



I sent you an email last night with my number init ! You need t o talk hit me up Tues-fri before 5pm i'm always home .


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:0 WTF?! pics of the packed up boxes or it didnt happen! nate coulda photo shopped that screen shot?! say it aint so vance?! :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 1 2011, 10:22 PM~20239167
> *:0 WTF?! pics of the packed up boxes or it didnt happen! nate coulda photo shopped that screen shot?! say it aint so vance?! :happysad:
> *



Pics in the morning of all stuff packed up! Sorry Joe.

Thanks Mini.... Saved it in my book! Will do.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

man homie i hope things get better for you bro hang in there


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 1 2011, 07:26 PM~20239204
> *Pics in the morning of all stuff packed up! Sorry Joe.
> 
> Thanks Mini.... Saved it in my book! Will do.
> *


???why not pics now??? your just posting on LIL right now anyway, couple of quick flicks dont take long! :scrutinize: :buttkick: :banghead: hno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

K hold on... brb


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 1 2011, 07:50 PM~20239370
> *K hold on... brb
> *


maybe SOMEONE is moving so they are packed up in box's already!? :happysad: i just cant buy it!?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

cant afford to move bro. I am already tapped on shit, and the money is helpin me get bills paid.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

oKAY SEE< NOW THE HYDRO IS ALL CONFUSED..
NO DIS RESPECT, BUT FEMALES HAVE A WAY OF KICKIN A BROTHER WHEN HE IS DOWN, so this could be true..
but I dont want it to be true...that would really really suck..
so what's up with my two car's, and the paint booth? :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 1 2011, 11:16 PM~20239535
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

*cough bullshit *cough.... i dont buy it one damned bit....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 2 2011, 12:29 AM~20240054
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Your wagon will be on it's way today bro. Unfortunately the monza caught a damn run in the clear and I am tyin to fix it right now. I dont know if it's going to happen though. F'n last coat of clear and I get a run in it. :uh: The monza has been a real enemy  

If you want the paint booth Hydro, it's a tub that my wife got when we were in illinos... it's heavy and it would probably be 20 bucks or more to ship..... But it is just a tub flpped on it's side  You'd be better off finding one locally lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 2 2011, 04:16 AM~20241260
> **cough bullshit *cough.... i dont buy it one damned bit....
> *





nope!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 2 2011, 10:24 AM~20241833
> *nope!
> *



be as skeptic as you wish Jeffe, but I am sending the first box to nate today  Ya'll can watch the delievery with me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 2 2011, 10:30 AM~20241859
> *be as skeptic as you wish Jeffe, but I am sending the first box to nate today  Ya'll can watch the delievery with me
> *




:uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That's just screwed up man.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 2 2011, 07:32 AM~20241868
> *:uh:
> *


Yup. Double :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 2 2011, 07:22 AM~20241825
> *Your wagon will be on it's way today bro. Unfortunately the monza caught a damn run in the clear and I am tyin to fix it right now. I dont know if it's going to happen though. F'n last coat of clear and I get a run in it. :uh: The monza has been a real enemy
> 
> If you want the paint booth Hydro, it's a tub that my wife got when we were in illinos... it's heavy and it would probably be 20 bucks or more to ship..... But it is just a tub flpped on it's side  You'd be better off finding one locally lol.
> *


 :angry: Ohhh I thought the monza was doing so good? well bro do the best you 
can and let me no if you need anything else.. I hit up woodgrain the other day about 
the cast..but I never heard back from him... 
can the monza be saved without needed a repaint? I hope so... :uh: keep your head up. and thanks again for your help.. 
and I was just kidding about the booth...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 2 2011, 02:00 PM~20242377
> *:angry:  Ohhh I thought the monza was doing so good?  well bro do the best you
> can and let me no if you need anything else.. I hit up woodgrain the other day about
> the cast..but I never heard back from him...
> ...





sucker lol :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 2 2011, 11:31 AM~20242510
> *sucker lol :cheesy:
> *



?? :wow: ??


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I dont know bro. Im workin on fixin it. I just dont know for sure.... I am tryin to sand it out but being very careful that the paint doesnt chip or thin out on it.  I will let you know if I cant get it.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 2 2011, 12:03 PM~20242653
> *?? :wow: ??
> *


HE FOOLED YOU :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 2 2011, 03:23 PM~20242755
> *HE FOOLED YOU  :biggrin:
> *






hydro and everyone thats biting on it too :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 2 2011, 01:36 PM~20243057
> *hydro and everyone thats biting on it too :biggrin:
> *


 I am over hear sweating bullets.. and biting my nails... the life of my baby is in his hand's.... its my first paint job that came out right with out needing to be bathed..
I dont want to do that shit over again? and its all foiled up too? Id rather leave the
run in it.. and just photograph its good side.. :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 2 2011, 04:48 PM~20243123
> *I am over hear sweating bullets.. and biting my nails... the life of my baby is in his hand's.... its my first paint job that came out right with out needing to be bathed..
> I dont want to do that shit over again? and its all foiled up too? Id rather leave the
> run in it.. and just photograph its good side.. :uh:
> *





getter done


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 2 2011, 02:00 PM~20243204
> *getter done
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 2 2011, 01:36 PM~20243057
> *hydro and everyone thats biting on it too :biggrin:
> *


SUCKA'S :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------

